# Eggs?



## tommo (Jan 16, 2003)

What do the piranhas eggs look like? And do they stick to the glass of the tank in clearish clumps of 20 to 30 eggs? If not, what else could they be?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

snail eegs?
how big are your piranhas?


----------



## tommo (Jan 16, 2003)

innes, my fish are 4", and the only snail in the tank is only about 1.5mm long,is all that possible from that wimpy little snail?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

heres a pic of piranha eggs. hope this answers your question.

http://community.webshots.com/photo/20849568/20153848AmTjqeKwbU


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Here are some better pics and close ups.

http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/spawning_red.html


----------



## tommo (Jan 16, 2003)

thanks mate, but now i,m more confused. there must be something in this tank i dont know about or its possesed!


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

Probably fish poop.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

moved to husbandry


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

As far as I know, fertilized redbelly eggs are orange(-browish) in colour, and are laid in a nest (well, pit) in the gravel, not attached to the glass.

And redbellies (I'm assuming you have natts...) are sexually mature when they reach a lenght of about 6". Are your fish (or at least one pair) darkened in coloration, and fiercely guarding one specific area in their tank? This is spawning behaviour.

One more question: do you have any other fish with your piranha's?


----------

